# Badger facial expressions



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Happy









Sad









Angry









Content









Anxious









Malicious


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Oh, now I see the difference, I think I once saw a happy badger, but I ended his happiness pretty fast.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Teenage daughters-badgers, too close to call the difference.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Teenage daughters-badgers, too close to call the difference.


As a father to three of them at once.....Amen!


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

HA----I was think MEN :huh: Badgers? :roll:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> 4CurlRedleg said:
> 
> 
> > Teenage daughters-badgers, too close to call the difference.
> ...


I have one, that is more than enough!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DodgeLynn said:


> HA----I was think MEN :huh: Badgers? :roll:


You have the luxury of a different perspective.

There are a couple things that must look good from your perspective. :wink:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Amen brother fathers of the evil ones.

I have two of them.

Lord help us all.


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

MSG Rude said:


> DodgeLynn said:
> 
> 
> > HA----I was think MEN :huh: Badgers? :roll:
> ...


Peripheral vision is indeed a blessing! :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

DodgeLynn said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > DodgeLynn said:
> ...


They go out to your sides???


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

:eyeroll:

...well, I suppose they are wider than my eyes are apart, so that could be vaguely construed as "sides". :huh:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

One of nature's ways of saying "don't touch"...


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Dang does that brings back some vague memories. How one asks? Well, I swear thats what my buddies winning prize looked like back in college that night we had that hogger contest! But, I could be wrong... because of toooooo much beer. I plead the fifth!

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought the last look was the, "Why didn't you take the trash out?" But then I realized it was a badger and not my ex. The furry ears gave it away. She only has one furry ear and both are little more pointed than that. Other than that they could be twins! LOL


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow Bgunit, sounds like she was a cutie, how did you ever let her go?

oke:


----------



## arpple (Oct 13, 2008)

Bgunit68 said:


> The furry ears gave it away.


I bet that was not the only thing that was real furry.


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow you should probably ask my mother-in-laws permission before posting her picture on a website :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

arpple said:


> Bgunit68 said:
> 
> 
> > The furry ears gave it away.
> ...


her nose??


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You guys are too young to know about _ALL_ the furry parts! 

Did this thread go "south" fast? :wink:

You'd have to trade the teeth for horns to resemble my ex..........*RED *horns!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL! Sorry to start the spiral. But they were pretty funny.


----------

